# whats wrong in this pic?



## (WLL) (Jan 12, 2008)

whats wrong here? list everything you see.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 12, 2008)

no brain protector, tied in around the limb and not the main body of the tree, no glasses and hopefuly he is not leaving it like that or I could add stub cuts.


did I get it all?


----------



## sharkfin12us (Jan 12, 2008)

*picture*



(WLL) said:


> whats wrong here? list everything you see.



i see where he is tied in is not good weak crotch attachment.I would have went down one level to where its fatter.Tulip is weak tree thats what i saw.opps i might be wrong i think its an ash


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 12, 2008)

sharkfin12us said:


> i see where he is tied in is not good weak crotch attachment.I would have went down one level to where its fatter.Tulip is weak tree thats what i saw.opps i might be wrong i think its an ash


work on them tree id's shark. you will need it for the test. tree is an ash.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jan 12, 2008)

Improper overhead TIP, no helmet, glasses or chainsaw protective pants....

But it looks like he's got a STIHL , So he should be alright.


----------



## clearance (Jan 12, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> Improper overhead TIP, no helmet, glasses or chainsaw protective pants....
> 
> But it looks like he's got a STIHL , So he should be alright.



Chainsaw pants in a tree, uhhh, whatever. On the ground for sure, in a tree, no. Now for a funny question, how do you start a saw in the tree, is it 
A) on the ground? 
or is it 
B) the rear handle between your legs deal?
I always wondered this, because drop starting a saw is such a no no (alledgedly).


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Jan 12, 2008)

What is he wearing , tree saddle or rock climbing gear ? Look at the rope hook-up to saddle ! No helmet , glasses, chaps - over done liontailing. More than 50% crown reduction, at least he gets points for smiling. Where's the crane ? Help I climbed up & I can't get down. You promised me a raise & I'm not going to finish. Show me the money. What is right with this picture ? I do wear bi-focals so forgive me !:monkey:


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 12, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jan 12, 2008)

clearance said:


> Chainsaw pants in a tree, uhhh, whatever. On the ground for sure, in a tree, no. Now for a funny question, how do you start a saw in the tree, is it
> A) on the ground?
> or is it
> B) the rear handle between your legs deal?
> I always wondered this, because drop starting a saw is such a no no (alledgedly).



Why would you not wear SIP 5.1 chainsaw protective pants in the tree ?
They are designed for climbing arborist. They are item no. 30570 in the sherril catalog

They are as comfotable as jeans and wear like iron.


----------



## clearance (Jan 12, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> Why would you not wear these pants in the tree ?
> 
> http://gear.sherrilltree.com/iwwida.pvx?;search_submit



Link wouldn't work for me. I wear fallers pants that I cut the suspender buttons off and use a belt. This is because I use a saw on the ground as well. I just wear jeans if I am just climbing, never have cut my leg in a tree. If you get cut in tree it will be your hands, arms, face type of thing.


----------



## oldirty (Jan 12, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> whats wrong here? list everything you see.



i'm thinkn the right leg


----------



## hornett22 (Jan 13, 2008)

*he's an illegal with no documents.*

no speakah no english.everything else looks up to par.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jan 13, 2008)

clearance said:


> Link wouldn't work for me. I wear fallers pants that I cut the suspender buttons off and use a belt. This is because I use a saw on the ground as well. I just wear jeans if I am just climbing, never have cut my leg in a tree. If you get cut in tree it will be your hands, arms, face type of thing.



Not nessesarily true, I have had one climber cut into his chainsaw pants and know of at least 1 other guy who has done the same while in the tree. Funnily enough they were both canadians.

Here they are compulsory in the tree or on the ground. I have never cut my leg with a saw either, but then if we waited to get hurt before we used the right safety gear, we probably wouldnt live long.


----------



## Ekka (Jan 13, 2008)

Shouldn't tuck your shirt into your undies.


----------



## AxeKnot (Jan 13, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> whats wrong with this pic



It was taken with a cheap digital camera?


----------



## hoot gibson (Jan 13, 2008)

the main thing is that he is more than 10 feet off the ground,  


chicken hoot


----------



## Ekka (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm not sure if it's wrong but he's gay too.


----------



## sawsong (Jan 13, 2008)

looks to me like he's wearing a pair of argyll wellington boots too!


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey now, that's you. Isn't it, WLL ?

Pretty slick posting pics of yourself, and then asking us to critique you.
Alot cheaper than therapy. LOL


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 13, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> whats wrong here? list everything you see.



Most everything listed I agree with, except for the TIP, I would climb on that, I've climbed on smaller ash limbs. Know your wood, if it were willow, boxeldder or aelanthus I woould want bigger.


----------



## fullchisel (Jan 13, 2008)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Most everything listed I agree with, except for the TIP, I would climb on that, I've climbed on smaller ash limbs. Know your wood, if it were willow, boxeldder or aelanthus I woould want bigger.



+1


----------



## RedlineIt (Jan 13, 2008)

Also agree the TIP is OK, not textbook, but worthy.



> anyone notice the power line?



First thing I looked for, saw none, still don't. There's a faded jet contrail, crappy cell pic, I agree, but that is not a powerline.

Climber is dressed for a "meet and greet" not the work. Needs PPE.

It better be half-way through a removal or this Ash is setup for failure.

Lastly, it's a posed pic. That is wrong on several levels, unless it's this prima donna's first ever climb. Action shots or vids are cool, pics that the customer e-mails you working are way cool.

Posing for photos in an easy tree is just gay.


RedlineIt


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jan 13, 2008)

RedlineIt said:


> Posing for photos in an easy tree is just gay. RedlineIt



That sums it up, Ekka and Redlineit are right....

Guy is just gay. 


Now was he born that way or did circumstances make him that way ?


----------



## prorover (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey, i think he's wearing geckos!!! There was an article in the billings gazette a few weeks ago about the rising cost of health insurance for businesses. they featured a local tree company. the pic on the front page had a climber in the tree- no helmet, no 2nd safty line, no eye protection, no nothin...no wonder health insurance is rising. i'll try to find the pic and post it for the whole world.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 13, 2008)

ya those are geckos thats what i use at work.


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 13, 2008)

My fricken sides are splitting reading this thread. Arborism sure can be a good platform for humor. Tip looks good to me. It's not a trim job so maybe he should have reduced those other stems before lowering down to where he is? Looks good to me.


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 13, 2008)

I am laughing so hard at the posting I forgot the usual, no helmut, no gloves, no goggles. Did he loose a shoe. Something about that leg, maybe he needs to take a leak and you won't put the fricken camera down.


----------



## Sprig (Jan 13, 2008)

He drop his saw? Bad haircut? Left home without eatin' a proper brekky and left the coffe pot on? Dead squirrel under his heel? 
No idea what u r fishin' for on this one lol! :monkey:



Serge


----------



## Sprig (Jan 13, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> Hey now, that's you. Isn't it, WLL ?
> 
> Pretty slick posting pics of yourself, and then asking us to critique you.
> Alot cheaper than therapy. LOL


  
 
Couldn't this kind of therapy lead to bigger issues? :monkey:

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## flying frog (Jan 13, 2008)

looks like to me he's side loaded his biner to his saddle and he's only wearing one climber. Add another plug for being gay if I'm seeing it right.
:jawdrop:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 14, 2008)

Sprig said:


> Couldn't this kind of therapy lead to bigger issues? :monkey:
> 
> :greenchainsaw:



Yeah, you might findd out that you are gay, without ever knowwing it.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 14, 2008)

that hillbilly is far from gay!!!! some people..... i still did not hear the answer i was lookin for, bring it people!!!!!


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jan 14, 2008)

So it is you in the pic, right WLL ?


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 14, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> So it is you in the pic, right WLL ?


no way, wll keeps his crash helmet on and wears leg arm n neck chaps in the tree. he also keeps pilot goggles n earmuffs on his head and has boots up to his:censored: neck.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jan 14, 2008)

I knew it was you....


----------



## youknowwho (Jan 14, 2008)

Hes tied in just fine.

Whats the problem?

Should be wearing a hard hat, he aint hurting nobody but himself. 


His posture and look on the face seems like he is doing just fine, 

what a pile of crap ripping on this guy!


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jan 14, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> that hillbilly is far from gay!!!! some people..... i still did not hear the answer i was lookin for, bring it people!!!!!



(WLL) - I'm not a tree guy and even though it jumped out at me the first time I looked, I have refrained from commenting, but, well, here goes...

He is in the wrong tree, actually in the neighbor's yard, not the customer's.

That's gonna be 'spensive.


.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 14, 2008)

oldirty said:


> i'm thinkn the right leg


the rt leg is in a sky hook, how is that wrong?


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 14, 2008)

O i can see it now, he is missing his carpenter belt and a sawzall. i was on that job and the co made him climb the tree 3x. the first climb he had to gut thin untill the poor ol tree was empty, than later the boss talked the ho into thinking the tree needed to come down because it was too big. than the boss made me run up and hack off some big limbs just to make sure we got the job. the next day i pruned her to the stump. i hate to admit thats me for many reasons and im sad to see such a nice healthy tree get destroyed for no good reason. i hate to hack but where i work its my job. the tree was a easy 90+ feet with two big healthy codom stems. the tree had to come down small and lots of ropin to avoid many obsticles. we had no biz f-in up such a nice tree the bos did it all for a grand. stump and wood included. it was 4hrs comming down. the chips filled 1-1/2 full truck loads and the wood was almost 4 fully stacked loads in our new big truck. 4 man crew 1-1/2 days. saftey gear is not required were i work so i often leave it in the truck. sorry for showing a poor example on this great site. im even more sorry about all the nice trees we f-up.i refuse to admit i work like that. its not me. heck im just a cable guy


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jan 14, 2008)

LOL, I knew that was you all along, WLL


----------



## John464 (Jan 14, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> O i can see it now, he is missing his carpenter belt and a sawzall. i was on that job and the co made him climb the tree 3x. the first climb he had to gut thin untill the poor ol tree was empty, than later the boss talked the ho into thinking the tree needed to come down because it was too big. than the boss made me run up and hack off some big limbs just to make sure we got the job. the next day i pruned her to the stump. i hate to admit thats me for many reasons and im sad to see such a nice healthy tree get destroyed for no good reason. i hate to hack but where i work its my job. the tree was a easy 90+ feet with two big healthy codom stems. the tree had to come down small and lots of ropin to avoid many obsticles. we had no biz f-in up such a nice tree the bos did it all for a grand. stump and wood included. it was 4hrs comming down. the chips filled 1-1/2 full truck loads and the wood was almost 4 fully stacked loads in our new big truck. 4 man crew 1-1/2 days. saftey gear is not required were i work so i often leave it in the truck. sorry for showing a poor example on this great site. im even more sorry about all the nice trees we f-up.i refuse to admit i work like that. its not me. heck im just a cable guy




your boss is working for peanuts. a grand??? what kinda profit to do you think he made after expenses? Maybe $200?


----------



## John464 (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh and you shouldn't be sorry about removing the tree. Your boss should of recommended a prune, but if the homeowner insisted for one reason or the other. It's the homeowner who is to blame for the poor decision. I've done many that I didnt want to cut down, but I aim to please my customers. Id rather see a healthy tree removed than it topped.


----------



## corndogg (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks like a removal to me, I hope. The TIP should have been around the tree not a branch. Friction saver makes life easier, better for tree and rope. It prolly was central TIP before he cut half the tree off. There is a dark spot in front of his leg that may be ahelmet. I don't know where he could have hidden his glasses. I couldn't imagine not using them. He looks pretty comfortable up there, I give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## corndogg (Jan 14, 2008)

One thousand is crazy, I prolly would have felt stupid for doing it for two.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 14, 2008)

John464 said:


> your boss is working for peanuts. a grand??? what kinda profit to do you think he made after expenses? Maybe $200?


 maby 200 but proly more like neg $500 lol!!! whatever he lost i still got my money


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 14, 2008)

corndogg said:


> Looks like a removal to me, I hope. The TIP should have been around the tree not a branch. Friction saver makes life easier, better for tree and rope. It prolly was central TIP before he cut half the tree off. There is a dark spot in front of his leg that may be ahelmet. I don't know where he could have hidden his glasses. I couldn't imagine not using them. He looks pretty comfortable up there, I give him the benefit of the doubt.


the tip was center


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 14, 2008)

John464 said:


> Oh and you shouldn't be sorry about removing the tree. Your boss should of recommended a prune, but if the homeowner insisted for one reason or the other. It's the homeowner who is to blame for the poor decision. I've done many that I didnt want to cut down, but I aim to please my customers. Id rather see a healthy tree removed than it topped.


i am very sorry about removing good strong healthy trees for no good reason. im sure the home owner is sorry about it too, but i gave her a nice round and a few good pieces for some leg's. she wants to make a table for keep sake. the table will be worth more than the removal!!! i could have left her parts for a entire dinning set. the homeowner has no clue just like my boss and customers trust the tree company and rely on our knowlage to do the right thing. its our job!!! i rather see a healthy tree cared for over and over again over cutting them all down, and there is much more money in the care of trees than making a bunch stumps


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 14, 2008)

corndogg said:


> One thousand is crazy, I prolly would have felt stupid for doing it for two.


you would realy feel stupid if you could see here house:jawdrop: its prolly only worth about 10mill


----------



## frodo (Jan 14, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> that hillbilly is far from gay!!!! some people..... i still did not hear the answer i was lookin for, bring it people!!!!!



so what was your answer, did i miss something? whats this all about?


----------



## ccrider2240 (Jan 15, 2008)

corndogg said:


> One thousand is crazy, I prolly would have felt stupid for doing it for two.



yeah no freakin way a grand. Thats a 22 to 2600 dollar removal for sure. 4 Guys day and a half. Thats 3000 in my book, but i would of done it for 24. HA HA looks like it would of been a fun one too, top ropin and taking monster cuts, thats my kind of a ride. CC RIDER:jawdrop:


----------



## Aaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Ekka said:


> Shouldn't tuck your shirt into your undies.



You wear undies????????????????


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 15, 2008)

Aaction said:


> You wear undies????????????????


ekka n aaction ill bet your real names are kneel and bob


----------



## oldirty (Jan 15, 2008)

so that picture was of a broken hearted tree guy. doing what he knows is wrong but still has it in him to smile for the camera. what a guy.

and as far as a TIP goes, i am sure WLL has been in crotches that have smelled worse. were you wearing a helmet then? lol


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 15, 2008)

oldirty said:


> and as far as a TIP goes, i am sure WLL has been in crotches that have smelled worse. were you wearing a helmet then? lol


 id rep ya if i was aloud, that is just too funny


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 15, 2008)

oldirty said:


> so that picture was of a broken hearted tree guy. doing what he knows is wrong but still has it in him to smile for the camera. what a guy.
> 
> and as far as a TIP goes, i am sure WLL has been in crotches that have smelled worse. were you wearing a helmet then? lol


i have 2 kids, that should answer your ?


----------



## oldirty (Jan 15, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> i have 2 kids, that should answer your ?



hahahaha.

great answer. lol


----------



## Ekka (Jan 16, 2008)

I just emailed the link for this thread to ya boss and customer. LOL

























Just kidding, but they might read it anyway. :censored:


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 17, 2008)

*ekka*



Ekka said:


> I just emailed the link for this thread to ya boss and customer. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ekka, thats fine with me, but ya better hope your aussie folk dont find out how gay ya been on here. O, and one more thing, if your trowzers get any higher there gonna be in ya beaver, ya big
jazzie!!


----------



## Marty B (Jan 18, 2008)

*Move On!!*

WLL, is the company you work for the only act in town? Looks like you're nice and comfy up there even though your TIP isn't on a main spar....Good/safe/efficient climbers are at a premium, I don't cut down healthy trees, I work in a park and I recognize that large healthy shade trees are priceless. In my opinion the attitude that someone else will "Get the Bid" and drop the tree is a cop-out. Maybe that's easy for me to say, being just a "Park Worker", but if it really bothers you, work with someone with more integrity, they get more steady work anyway......Just my opinion


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 18, 2008)

Marty B said:


> WLL, is the company you work for the only act in town? Looks like you're nice and comfy up there even though your TIP isn't on a main spar....Good/safe/efficient climbers are at a premium, I don't cut down healthy trees, I work in a park and I recognize that large healthy shade trees are priceless. In my opinion the attitude that someone else will "Get the Bid" and drop the tree is a cop-out. Maybe that's easy for me to say, being just a "Park Worker", but if it really bothers you, work with someone with more integrity, they get more steady work anyway......Just my opinion


thanx marty and welcome to the site. we are far from the only act in town, must be 50 or more from me to work, seems only the hacks pay a fair wage round here.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 18, 2008)

Marty B said:


> I don't cut down healthy trees, I work in a park and I recognize that large healthy shade trees are priceless. In my opinion the attitude that someone else will "Get the Bid"


I look at it like this, it's their tree and my money so if they want "their" tree cut down then it money for me, I have a very large Willow oak tree behind my House that shades the whole back yard that I would never cut it down but if it wasn't mine and I was getting a few thousand bucks then that baby would be gone............


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 18, 2008)

Rftreeman said:


> I look at it like this, it's their tree and my money so if they want "their" tree cut down then it money for me, I have a very large Willow oak tree behind my House that shades the whole back yard that I would never cut it down but if it wasn't mine and I was getting a few thousand bucks then that baby would be gone............


its one thing when the homeowner wants the tree down, but its a shame for the tree guy to fool them and make them think the tree is going to fail and must come down asap. thats just f-ed up!!! rft if ya were near us u wood c us taking all the trees down in the whole yard for less than half your price


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 18, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> its one thing when the homeowner wants the tree down, but its a shame for the tree guy to fool them and make them think the tree is going to fail and must come down asap. thats just f-ed up!!! rft if ya were near us u wood c us taking all the trees down in the whole yard for less than half your price


now I'll never try to con a H/O into taking a healthy tree down, that is F-ED up practice and the low balling thing, been there done that when I was working for a friend of mine for a short stay, we'd do a $3000 job for $1200 and be there all week and my pay was about half of that plus 2 grunts and he wondered why he was making it.


----------



## Ekka (Jan 18, 2008)

It's a universal problem, gays in trees everywhere!  

But seriously, under cutting and poor advice is rampant, have you ever thought that filling the clients expectations with regard to aborphobia is actually an easier road than talking them out of it?

But the pricing part, well, to a degree the consumer drives that too, after all they accept the hacks bids dont they.


----------



## Marty B (Jan 18, 2008)

*Old Green and Yellow Company laid me and 25 others off...*



Rftreeman said:


> I look at it like this, it's their tree and my money so if they want "their" tree cut down then it money for me, I have a very large Willow oak tree behind my House that shades the whole back yard that I would never cut it down but if it wasn't mine and I was getting a few thousand bucks then that baby would be gone............



Green and Yellow Company with 25 employees......Thats sad, was it a power line clearance company? If so I could understand the above statement! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jan 18, 2008)

Marty B said:


> Green and Yellow Company with 25 employees......Thats sad, was it a power line clearance company? If so I could understand t
> 
> That would probably be the green and yellow company with 8000 employees.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 18, 2008)

Marty B said:


> Green and Yellow Company with 25 employees......Thats sad, was it a power line clearance company? If so I could understand the above statement! :greenchainsaw:


if you must know, it was Davey Tree Company and they have a lot more than 25 people, that was just the one's around here and yes it was a powerline crew but that has nothing to do with making money for myself so while you're out being a park worker worrying about other peoples tree's I'll keep cutting them down and making good money.



BC WetCoast said:


> That would probably be the green and yellow company with 8000 employees.



yes it's them, not to mention world wide but I'll never work for them again.


----------



## Marty B (Jan 18, 2008)

Rftreeman said:


> if you must know, it was Davey Tree Company and they have a lot more than 25 people, that was just the one's around here and yes it was a powerline crew but that has nothing to do with making money for myself so while you're out being a park worker worrying about other peoples tree's I'll keep cutting them down and making good money.
> 
> 
> 
> yes it's them, not to mention world wide but I'll never work for them again.



A former Davey Employee showed me the traditional dynamic climbing system with a tauntline hitch on three strand and I'm indebted to him. He helped me start the small crew we have now. Now we are using the Blake's w/ split tail and Blue streak lines and starting to use the Icicle and H.R.C. Im not an arborist, but I do have a Tree Worker's certificate. I guess I must have ruffled some feathers, sorry about that.


----------

